# Wild Terra Online



## guniii (19. Dezember 2015)

*Wild Terra​*




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cOP6X6GWZrk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




Wild Terra Online ist ein Massively Multiplayer Lebens-Simulator in einer ganz und gar Spieler-bestimmten und mittelalterlichen Welt.
Die Entdeckung der Welt, Jagd, Handwerk, Hausdekoration und Innenausbau, Kämpfen und Burgbelagerungen: Hier findet jeder eine Tätigkeit, die in seiner Seele schlummert. Starten Sie als Überlebender und werden Sie zu einem mittelalterlichen König! 
Kernfunktionen:

Eine riesige erkundbare und realistische mittelalterliche Welt im Europa des 10. Jahrhunderts.
Die Welt wird von den Spielern gestaltet und angetrieben. Es gibt keine vorgefertigten Burgen, NPCs oder Quests in Wild Terra. Nur die Spieler selbst können Straßen bauen, Wälder roden, neue Städte gründen ... prägen Sie den Server – Ihre Welt - wie sie wollen!
Unbegrenzte Möglichkeiten Gebäude zu bauen die Sie wollen - und wohin Sie wollen. Ob es ein Lagerfeuer für eine Nacht ist oder ein ganzes Schloss – es liegt an Ihnen.
Tiefgründiges Handwerkssystem mit verschiedensten Bereichen: Landwirtschaft, Tierhaltung, Kochen, Näherei, Schmiedekunst. Es gibt eine Unmenge von Ressourcen zu sammeln und Rezepte zu erlernen
Freie und voll von Spielern bestimmte Wirtschaft. Jeder kann von seinen Fähigkeiten und dem Handel mit seinen Produkten profitieren. Das Handwerkssystem, die Herstellung von Waren und die ungleichmäßige Verteilung der Ressourcen werden die Spieler dazu zwingen, zu kooperieren und miteinander in Kontakt zu treten - wenn Ihr Königreich gedeihen soll.
Erfolg im PvP ist abhängig von Taktik und Geschicklichkeit des Spielers. Weise Nutzung der Umwelt und der eigenen Ausrüstung sind der Schlüssel zum Sieg. Hohe Stufen oder eine aufgewertete Ausstattung garantieren hier keinen Sieg.
Es gibt Server für: Hardcore-Spiele (bei vollem Beute-Loot im Falle des Todes) PvP sowie ruhige Server für diejenigen, die die ruhige Atmosphäre und friedlichen Inhalt des Spiels bevorzugen.

*Webseite des offiziellen Projekts: Wild Terra Online - Sandbox Survival MMORPG, Offene Welt mit freiem PvP*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## guniii (25. Dezember 2015)

*Christmas Holidays in Wild Terra! Update 0.7.22*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




We wish you a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year! Our team wants to give you a holiday mood!
From December 23 to January 8, a special holiday event will be going in Wild Terra. There will be new content that we’ve added recently: gifts, snowmen, festive costumes, snowballs… Lots of new stuff!
To get the presents, Christmas costume, and a special title faster, you can purchase our new Christmas bundle



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




All regular bundles will be on sale at Christmas! Please note that they were reworked: there are less of them now.


Winter has come to the world of Wild Terra. Woods and glades are covered with snow. Lakes are frozen, and they are no longer an obstacle.
Play snowballs, make snowmen, present gifts, decorate your houses and don’t forget about a Christmas tree!


Tests are stopped. Update 0.7.22 is on live servers now. Thank you for the help with testing!
Download updated client here


More information:
*0.7.22 New features*
We’ve added new Christmas structures, items, gifts and clothes. To get them, you’ll have to gather new materials.
Search for rare snowflakes in the snow or hunt deers to get Christmas presents!
Play snowballs, make snowmen, decorate a Christmas tree, present gifts to your neighbors and you won't be left without one too!
Leave a present at your neighbor’s door and after an hour a random gift will appear.
Hang a Christmas sock in a safe place and go to sleep. After 8 hours check it again to see what you’ve got.
Hunt hares, wolves and bears to acquire wool, which can be worked into wool cloth.
We’ve added snowdrifts and a new plant (madder). Roots of this plant are used for dyeing wool and flax cloth.
Cut mistletoe’s branches from trees with a knife.
Cut fir cones and branches with a knife.
Iron and steel scissors were added to weaving craft.
Potter’s wheel was added to the game. You’ll need it to craft pots.
Updated graphics of the wooden hut, fixed door colors.
Updated graphics of iron armor, added graphics of steel armor.


*Fixes*
Craft and building UI was changed to make more room for needed materials.
Time before the dominium dilapidation starts increased from 3 to 7 days
Carpets don’t block the way anymore.
Windmill now a also grinds bones and mistletoe roots
Optimized loading of map fragments.
Optimized movement of other players. Now they move smoothly.
Game client translations updated. If you want to help us with the localization into your native language, contact us via email: support@playwildterra.com


----------

